# Spam Filter



## danaeckel (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello,

    Several weeks ago I was watching a video where somebody built a FreeBSD home server, and one of the services that was installed filtered out spam. One of the examples he showed was ads that some youtube videos contained, and some webpage advertisements. However I haven't been able to locate that video again. Would anybody know what this service or addin this would be?

Dana


----------



## vand777 (Mar 3, 2012)

mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin


----------

